# Wanting to rescue/adopt in Maine



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Have you tried Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue. I know someone from NH that got a golden from them. There was a transport that came up this way and she met them and got her dog. 


https://heartlandgoldenrescue.org/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Contact MAGRR out of Memphis, they also adopt Goldens to the New England States. 

Here is the link to their website with info about the out of State adoptions they do.

https://magrr.org/adoption-information/


----------



## littlehouse (Sep 19, 2018)

Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue, https://www.ygrr.org/, adopts out goldens throughout New England.


----------

